# Rear speakers on autotrail Cheyenne 696g how to turn off



## Brackenmisty (Mar 29, 2013)

We have just bought an autotrail Cheyenne 696g 2007 model.
Does Any one know how the rear speakers can be turned off.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

is it not the front to back fader on radio stereo unit?


----------



## Davethepenguin (Oct 21, 2010)

A "Turn Off" question in the Naturism section? :lol:


----------



## Brackenmisty (Mar 29, 2013)

Tried the fader new to this forum lark did'nt realise I had posted on naturist section! and we are naturist for any one wondering


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Disconect wires at the speakers.
Dave p


----------

